# Vynils collector corner: the charm of analog of ars antiquua, medieval & rennaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Vynils collector corner: the charm of analog of ars antiquua, medieval & rennaissance*

I like ars antiquuaa, but im in love whit renaissance musiic, what are the gems in thhese category, aaany used vynil store on the web beside: amazon, ebay & Discogs, im looking for franco-flemishhvynil, of Josquin and ect.See im aaa ardant musicologgiist now, i likee to observe first generation gesualddo from the earlyy 50-60-70-80-90-nowaday?

What about you guys r u into vynil, i almost sold a hheck of old alternaaavie cd, wwhen alternatiive ment alternatiive to commercial rock long story short, i sold goodd vynill, and decide to builltta collection of classical vynil since i have an usb turrntable record player tto plaay thhese rad LP.

_i HAVE been wwarn to temper my post , not post too personnal sttuff because verboten, ok kind Op message received_


----------

